# Flounder Gigging near Destin



## ruggster (Jun 14, 2011)

The wife wants to go to Destin for a couple of days but the kids and I want to go fishing. I used to catch flounder as a kid up in New Brunswick Canada and had a blast. I wanted to take the kids floundering while in Florida. Is there a decent area that I could take the kids to gig some flounder in the area or a reasonable drive from there? What tips would you be willing to share with me? What do I need for equipment? We're not going until the last week in June so I have a while to get ready. Anything anyone can share would be great! When to go, where to go.... etc... And if you just want to take us along to show off your mad skills, that would be awesome! We'd bring the refreshments of course! :thumbup:


----------

